# Meet Gustave



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Gustave is the newest addition to my small bunch of self sculpted figures.

He is build following the techniques discribed in Chris Walas figure making class here on MLS using FIMO clay.
It's very fun to do! 

Gustave is a relaxed guy, although he must be thinking of something very difficult (and he's not certain what to think about it!) according to his look.
He is designed to stand on a platform, waiting for a train or perhaps reading a timetable. He can also be looking very interested to other things, like shop windows or little events. 
I'm reasonable happy with his looks, although he is sucking up his belly an putting his schoulders forwards a bit too much. A bit like a soldier standing in line... Next figure will have more waist.

Here 2 pictures of the unpainted figure. I'll try to post some of the painted figure tonight.



















Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a fine fellow!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks better than some of the commercial offerings!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's something I noticed. After making "Walasite" figures for a while, the ones in the shop looked kindof sloppy.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks dressed for winter...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Here some pictures of Gustave with his colors on. 
He is dressed warm in his Lamy indeed ;-) But spring must be in the air; he has his coat loose. 

With flash: 









Incomming daylight pictures: 




































Thanks for watching! 

Paul


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great figure Paulus and an outstanding paint job too. What scale did you say he was?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Richard! Nice to hear that from you because your figures are always an inspiration for me! 
The figure supose to be 1:22,5 and I think it's between 1:22,5 and 1:20 (I notice my figures always become a bit taller than I planned). 
It's somewhat bigger than a LGB figure, But than again, I found those too small for 1:22,5.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, hard scale to sculpt in. I've noticed that if you stay within 1:24 to 1:20.7 (yes .7 not .3) you are staying pretty true to life. 1:20.7 would be on the larger range of human physic and 1:24 the smaller end. I saw some pics of me and my wife and my brother in law. My wife is 5'4" my brother in law is about an inch or an inch and half taller. I look like a 1:20.32 scale figure next to 2 1:22 scale figures and I'm only a tad over 6' and was wearing slippers (flip flops) while both of them had regular shoes on.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 15 Mar 2010 11:39 AM 
The figure supose to be 1:22,5 and I think it's between 1:22,5 and 1:20 (I notice my figures always become a bit taller than I planned). 
It's somewhat bigger than a LGB figure, But than again, I found those too small for 1:22,5. 






Maybe because the Dutch are the tallest people as a group in the word, beating the US by a nearly 4cm?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Maybe because the Dutch are the tallest people as a group in the word, beating the US by a nearly 4cm? 

LOL!







That could be it indeed Garret!! 

Richard, it's true what you say; people are not all the same lenght or bodyform. As long as it looks OK it's good.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine often come out taller than I expected. They seem to grow between making the armature and painting.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Mine often come out taller than I expected. They seem to grow between making the armature and painting. 
That's exactly the same problem I have, Torby! 

I think there are 2 logical and simple solutions: 
- make the armature a little bit smaller 
- use lesser clay/sculpt (less thicker layers). 

In Chris Walas his article there is a sheet that you can print with pictures of armatures in different scales. So you can easely see if you have the correct size for the scale you are working in.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This gives an idea of the size of Gustave (and my first, still nameless, figure I've build following Chris article). 
The loco is the LGB Stainz for comparising.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

And a new guy is comming up!. It will be standing and waiting for a train, holding a box or a suitcase and looking at his wristwatch (an idea from my youngest son). 

And no... that bulb is not his head, it's the base for it ;-)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Another warmly dressed fellow. 

Looking at his watch like that while standing out in the cold...reminds me of a series of posts on another board made by a guy from his blackberry or some such over the holidaze: he somehow spent several hours shiving in the cold on an otherwise almost empty train station platform on either Christmas Eve night or the night before (showed creative use of swear words throughout).


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Neat, neat, neat. Eventually I will give it a shot and do my own. I have poured over Chris's class and am inspired. Somehow inspiration and doing are just too far apart for me at this time. Thus, I buy my figures from everywhere and bash'em. Thanks for posting the pic's, your work is very good!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Addicting isn't it


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comment guys! And yes... it is addicting!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice work! That first figure turned out quite well.


----------

